# [SOLVED] IBM thinkpad t43 drivers for XP



## Seeno (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the same download need as Sathishnayudu starting with the sound drivers (SoundMax.) I downloaded the files from the Lenovo site; 

extrahttp://support.lenovo.com/en_US/research/hints-or-tips/detail.page?&LegacyDocID=MIGR-58597ct .

When I try to extract the files, however, I get an error message that says the files can't be unpacked because the executable file is corrupted. I have rebooted, deleted and downloaded again (multiple times) with the same results. Is there something I'm overlooking or is there another place to download these files?

Seeno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: IBM thinkpad t43 drivers for XP*

Lets try to id them by the VEN/DEV numbers in device manager.

To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers and post them on your next post.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: IBM thinkpad t43 drivers for XP*

Just use the Lenovo (IBM) ThinkVantage System Update. It will load all the drivers for your machine with one click.


----------



## Seeno (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: IBM thinkpad t43 drivers for XP*

Okay. I think I'm ready although I have only a vague idea what we're doing. Here's the data:

*Ethernet Controller:*

*-PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_167D&SUBSYS_05771014&REV_11*
*-PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_167D&SUBSYS_05771014*
*-PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_167D&CC_020000*
*-PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_167D&CC_0200*

*Multimedia Audio Controller:*

*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_05671014&REV_03*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_05671014*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&CC_040100*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&CC_040100*

*Network Controller:*

*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4224&SUBSYS_10108086&REV_05*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4224&SUBSYS_10108086*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4224&CC_028000*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4224&CC_0280*

*PCI Modem:*

*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_05671014&REV_03*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_05671014*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&CC_070300*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&CC_0703*

*Unknown Device:*

*ACPI\IBM0068*
**IBM0068*

*Unknown Device:*

*ACPI\NSC1100*
**NSC1100*

*Video Controller:*

*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&SUBSYS_05821014&REV_03*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&SUBSYS_05821014*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&CC_038000*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792&CC_0380*

*Video Controller (VGA Compatible):*


*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2592&SUBSYS_05821014&REV_03*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2592&SUBSYS_05821014*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2592&CC_030000*
*-PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2592&CC_0300*

*Is this close to what you requested?*


*TYVM,*
*Seeno*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: IBM thinkpad t43 drivers for XP*

Video driver> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=10099&ProdId=922&lang=eng

The eithernet driver looks like it has to come from the IBM site.

Wireless> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...keyword="Intel+Pro+Wireless+2915ABG"&lang=eng


Try these and see where you are.


----------



## Seeno (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: IBM thinkpad t43 drivers for XP*

Hi, again, Wrench. 

You may find this hard to believe but everything is fixed and here's what happened;

Before I had a chance to go to the sites for video and ethernet drivers (from your last post) something else came up and I had to leave this issue for a few days. During this time theThinkPad stayed off. When I returned, I booted up and within seconds got an "updates are ready to be installed" prompt. Since I hadn't been able to get on the internet with this machine I was curious to know how the system knew there were updates available. So I clicked on the balloon to see what would happen.

It immediately connected to the update site, downloaded several items and prompted for a restart. Upon restarting, I had sound. I went to the device manager to see if the audio device was present and it was. Also, the yellow question marks that had been over three or four other items, including two "unknown" devices were now gone. Everything is working fine. I don't understand why this didn't happen sooner because my automatic updates is set for "daily."

I'm going to mark this item "solved" and close it out. I thank you for the prompt response. At the least it was educational learning about VEN/DEV's. Thanks, also to spunk.funk for responding. I tried the "Thinkvantage" Updates route but there was nothing in there associated with the audio system.

Thank you!
Seeno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear that worked out as it did XP usually doesn't find the drivers like Win7 does


----------

